# Black Powder Brass



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

A friend of mine found this site on the internet selling Black Powder Brass Cartridge Case, .44 Special, unprimed brass, correct head stamp, by Starline, 500 pieces - Track of the Wolf . Is this brass reloadable for todays modern firearms using todays smokeless powders?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's advertised as "black-powder" brass, it might be too weak for modern smokeless powders.
Or, it might not.
Why don't you e-mail Starline, and find out for yourself? Click on: Contact Us - Starline Brass - Maker of America's Finest Handgun Brass


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah,call them to be certain.I would think they could handle light loads but I wouldn't push them.Remember the old damascus barrel shotguns?They ran black powder but if you run smokeless in them they can come apart.

I don't know BP well but my theory is it explodes in the chamber and doesn't build alot of pressure after,unlike smokeless that gets the projectile going and builds pressure in the barrel.Could be wrong but it sounds good to me,haha.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

https://www.starlinebrass.com/brass-cases/44-Special-Brass/
I use Starline for .357 Mag. It's very good quality stuff. I'd be shocked if their .44 special brass was not suited for modern powders. There certainly isn't a caution or warning stating "Black powder use only."


----------

